
Apple’s new MacBook Pro may be the world’s fastest stock laptop - mhw
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3136714/data-storage/apples-new-macbook-pro-may-be-the-worlds-fastest-stock-laptop.html
======
herbst
So disk speed is now the metric for "fastest"?

~~~
lcnmrn
Fast disk paging can provide extra head room for those that need more than 16
GB of RAM.

~~~
herbst
Not sure if sarcastic

~~~
devcamcar
Or if genius

